# Lip picking in 3 year old



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

My 3 year old daughter recently started picking at her lips. Sometimes they even get a tiny bit bloody. When I tell her to stop, she gets mad at me.

Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

are they dry? maybe she needs some chapstick, or olive oil on them.


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

It's probably a comfort habit. I did this when I was young and still do to this day. I don't know what you can do to help her stop. If you find an answer, let me know and pass it on to me.


----------



## Fab (Apr 5, 2006)

My son does the same thing!!!









I try to distract him everytime I see him picking at his lips... But I am running out of ideas...







:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

My son also does this. Sometimes he picks so much (right at the center of his top lip) that his lip will start to bleed







. It is much more pronounced when he's anxious or uncomfortable (around new people, etc.) He also does it as he's falling asleep, so I try to cuddle him in such a way that he can't easily pick.


----------



## Ms Ladybug (Dec 29, 2004)

Glad to see this, my 3yr old does the same thing! She picks her top lip, right in the center too. I've tried chapstick, but how can you keep that on a 3yr old?
I guess it's better than picking her nose (wait, she does that too







).


----------



## ejsmommy (May 14, 2004)

Dd started doing this very young, maybe 1.5, her lips definitely get dry but the picking is a comfort thing, she's practically in a trance. I constantly remind her to use her chapstick (lip stuff). In fact it's now her favorite thing to buy at the store. She ruins them, loses them and always has several 'in use' but whatever, it helps.


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

Big sigh......I am glad I am not the only one! DD, 33 months, started picking at the middle of her upper lip a month or so ago and will do it til its red or bleeding.

I think its just a comfort thing as well and so I try to redirect her when she is doing it. She actually has always chewed on the area since I can remember and has always had a prominent lip bump right there. So, partially, its just habit.

I tried to get her to use chapstick and generally she fights it thought sometimes she will put it on, but still continues the behaviour.

I am not one to speak though since I tend to chew my lips. Drats!! Is this maybe the first bad habit she has picked up from me? Drats...you try so hard to be a good model!! 

with smiles


----------



## shoefetishem (Mar 6, 2006)

I used to lick my lips. Not just my lips...but the area above them. So I always had this huge red ring around my mouth. My momma tried EVERYTHING to get me to stop...I just had to grow out of it.


----------



## damselfly41 (Sep 21, 2006)

My 4 yo dd has done this since she was a tiny baby. She sucks one thumb, and uses the other hand to pick the center of her upper lip. It is def a comfort thing for her. I gave her her own tubes of chap stick to keep in a drawer with mine. She uses it, but it doesn't help the picking. I just let her do it. If it starts to bleed, I tell her she has to stop picking until it heals. Hard for her to do, but she does it! Glad I'm not alone!!!


----------

